# What's the difference resale license/ business llicense?



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

The title states my question. Can I have a resale license without having a business license. I am working out of my basement for now and where I live is not zoned commercial so I can't get a business license. If I can do "business" with just a resale license, what else would I need. I live in Illinois by the way.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know about Illinois but in NC I can. According to the state I do not need a business license to sell t-shirts, I'm still skeptical but I've asked twice.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I live in Illinois and work out of my home. I do everything with a resale license - This is also what I use to buy wholesale with 

sally


----------

